# Motorguide R3 Salt Digital Issue



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Finally wired up my Motorguide R3 Digital Salt on a bow mount on the gheenoe. As soon as I flip the breaker it goes full speed and will not respond to any throttle input. Wires are correct, breaker is wired correctly, accessories are running fine off the same battery, does the same thing if I wire straight to the terminals. Popped the cover and there’s 0 corrosion or salt incursion. Less than 6 months old and never been dunked or abused. Any thoughts before I try to contact Motorguide customer support tomorrow.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

When you cracked the cover is the throttle handle connected to the speed controller and rotating the post on the speed controller? I’ve never worked on a MG but had a tiller minnkota that had a mechanical issue with finding neutral


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Yes it’s all connected and clean. That’s the weird part to me. I’m thinking the controller itself is faulty.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Motorguide tech gave me the wrong part number which I ordered. Doesn't even go to this motor. Got a supervisor who actually knew what he was talking about, but the only way to get it warrantied is to take it to a shop an hour away and leave it. Shop was very professional and up front that they have a major backlog of work since they're the only authorized warranty shop in our region. Went ahead and ordered a Minn Kota Riptide to replace it and once its repaired going to give it to some neighborhood kids to mess with. 

I won't buy another motorguide product. Their base level techs are not knowledgeable and while they are covering it under warranty, I can't trust a motor that died day one.


----------

